# Links und Textboxen und Text auf Seite platzieren!



## Noki99 (29. April 2013)

Hallo, ich habe eine Seite:

http://www.account.bplaced.net

Dort würde ich gerne Textboxen usw platzieren, wo ich will (Pixelangabe)


Kann mir einer ein Beispiel geben?

Danke


----------



## Parantatatam (29. April 2013)

An sich kannst du die Boxen platzieren, in dem du folgendes machst. Allerdings solltest du dann auch dein Bild als Hintergrundbild verwenden und nicht als Media-Element (also IMG-Element):

```
.box {
  position:absolute; /* Position wird an einer der Ecken deines Browsers ausgerichtet */
  top: 42px; /* Abstand zur oberen Kante */
  bottom: 42px; /* Abstand zur unteren Kante (entweder <top> oder <bottom>) */
  left: 42px; /* Abstand zur linken Kante */
  right: 42px; /* Abstand zur rechten Kante (entweder <left> oder <right>) */
  width: 1337px; /* Breite deiner Box */
  height: 337px; /* Höhe deiner Box */
}
```


----------



## Noki99 (29. April 2013)

Wie mache ich mein Bild als Hintergrund?

Ich habe ja schon ein Hintergrund, der kleine Streifen: http://www.account.bplaced.net/back.png (der wiederholt sich halt)

Und was ist dann die Box? Was ist da drinne?

Und noch eine Frage: Wie sehe ich wieviele Pixel wo sind? Muss man das ausprobieren?

Sorry, bin Anfänger


----------



## Parantatatam (29. April 2013)

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber das Boxen-Modell ist *die* Grundlage, die man bei CSS kennen muss. Ohne das wirst du hier nicht weitkommen.


----------



## Noki99 (29. April 2013)

Sorry,  aber kannst du mir ein bsp machen mit dem Wort test, welches ich verscieben kann, damit ich das lerne?


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (29. April 2013)

Am besten Du arbeitest Dich erstmal in CSS ein. Anders wirst Du bei Deinem Projekt nicht zum Erfolg kommen.

*Tutorials:*
http://www.css4you.de
http://de.selfhtml.org/css/
http://www.peterkropff.de/site/css/css.htm


----------



## Noki99 (29. April 2013)

Danke, habs mir mal ein bischen durchgelesen und hat geklappt.


----------



## Noki99 (29. April 2013)

Hab des jetzt gemacht ung geht bei mir aufm pc super! Auf meinem Handy ist alles verschoben? Warum?


----------



## Parantatatam (29. April 2013)

Weil dein Hintergrund relativ ausgerichtet ist, deine Felder jedoch absolut. Du kommst hier wohl nicht so weiter, wie du das gedacht hattest. Bastle dir lieber mal eine Struktur, die sich an deinem Hintergrund ausrichtet.


----------



## Noki99 (30. April 2013)

Ok, das liegt jetzt absolute.

ABer wie mache ich das, dass es in der mitte liegt?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. April 2013)

Hi,
slice doch bitte erstmal dein Hintergundbild in einzelne Elemente und baue diese per HTML/CSS auf.
Für deine Loginbox z.B. nimmst du ein Div gibst diesem einen Rahmen und dann legst du als Kindelement in diesem Div ein Formular an. Deine Schrift, sofern du für diese eine Weblizenz hast kannst du per @font-face einbinden oder nimm geteilte Bilder für die Labels.
Gleiches Spiel mit dem Registrieren, hier solltest du aber vielleicht über ein Background-Image nachdenken wegen dem Bogen oben.
Und so weiter …

Wenn deine Webseite auch auf Mobilen Endgeräten funktionieren soll, soltest du dich mal mit responsive Webdesign auseinandersetzten. Aber erst wenn du die Grundlagen von CSS gelernt hast.
In diesem Kontext sind auch CSS-Frameworks wie Bootstrap, YAML …

Nun ich denke das reicht erstmal. Du hast glaube ich genug zu tun .

Viele Grüße

PS: Grundsätzlich erstmal die Finger von position lassen. Vor Allem von absolut, zumindest bis du dir mal die Regeln dafür durchgelesen bzw. verstanden hast.


----------



## Noki99 (30. April 2013)

Was meinst du mit slice? Zerstückeln?


----------



## djheke (30. April 2013)

Wusste nicht, dass du hier auch noch ein Thema augemacht hast. Darum mal ein Beispiel als Anregung.Kannste natürlich alles kopieren.
http://www.gipspferd.de/forumhilfe/test/test.htm
Es soll aber natürlich nicht deine Endfassung sein. Sollte  auch so'n bissel auf deinem Handy funktionieren.


----------



## Noki99 (30. April 2013)

Super danke 

Also wie gesagt ich les mich ja grad ein 

Funkt auch süper auf meinem Handy 

Also nochmal super danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. April 2013)

Hi,


> Was meinst du mit slice? Zerstückeln?


Ja. Man sollte aber zwischen HTTP-Requests und Ladezeiten abwägen ob es bei so einem Bild wie deinem sinn macht.

Grüße


----------



## Noki99 (25. Juni 2013)

Ok... Danke


----------

